# Design for Billboard in Photoshop CS4



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello,

I can use Photoshop better than any other graphics software. Sometimes, I have to prepare designs of huge size like lets say banner for a restaurant, billboard etc. The files also turn out to be huge in size and I can;t send via email. If I make a low resolution copy and increase the resolution later on the other side, the photos lose quality in PS CS4. The shapes and effects don;t seem to lose any quality, but it is also important to preserve the photo quality.

Is there any way to keep the photo quality same as original even after decrease and increase in size? If I have to send the art works via email then I have to reduce the size, so the design works result in poor quality. I heard Illustrator can do that, but I'm not sure when it comes to photo quality and I want to stick with PS only. 

Someone plz advise what and how can things be better for graphic and desktop publishing works. 

However, I did try importing PS artworks to AI but they don;t look good when placed in AI. The shapes look disfigured with poor edge. 

Hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

When you make a low resolution copy of the original file, you're reducing the image quality as well as the file size. This can not be fixed by the person receiving the low-res copy, as the extra data is missing.

Illustrator works with vectors (smaller file sizes, images created using lines, shapes and mathematical instructions), and Photoshop works with raster bitmaps (larger file sizes, images created using pixels), so they are not always fully compatible.

Send the file to a file-hosting site like MegaUpload, then email the URL to your client so they can download the original hi-res image file from the site rather than from you.


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

koala said:


> When you make a low resolution copy of the original file, you're reducing the image quality as well as the file size. This can not be fixed by the person receiving the low-res copy, as the extra data is missing.
> 
> Illustrator works with vectors (smaller file sizes, images created using lines, shapes and mathematical instructions), and Photoshop works with raster bitmaps (larger file sizes, images created using pixels), so they are not always fully compatible.
> 
> Send the file to a file-hosting site like MegaUpload, then email the URL to your client so they can download the original hi-res image file from the site rather than from you.


Thanks, great tip!


----------

